# Spreadshirts new "Business Model" going to put shops out of business



## EngineerGuY (Jan 26, 2012)

Mods if this is in the wrong section please move. Not sure how many of you use Spreadshirt, but I’ve personally been with them 5 years, it’s been great. Recently they decided to change their prices of shirts. They used to allow shop owners to pull designs from the marketplace, set a commission, pick your shirt and sell. Average shirt commission would be around 6-8 dollars and the total shirt cost would be around 19-24 dollars. Not bad at all. With their new model, you can NO LONGER add any commission price. You either take their 20% they are offering you, or you get nothing. They also state there will be a bonus for selling a certain number of shirts. However, they also introduce a special calculator for you to see how much your items will be. On a shirt I DESIGNED…. My commission is usually 10.00 and the shirt sells for 22.00. With their new increases…. That same shirt would now be 34.00!! Who in their right mind wants to pay that much?? So while Spreadshirt is increasing their profit, they are drastically decreasing the profit each shop owner makes. Take a look at a few of their blogs about the new changes and look at the comments! Just read how they try and explain this move, it will seem pretty shady. But, take a look at the comments and how smart the shop owners are. They see right through it and call them out……….. yet spreadshirt won’t answer questions. 

https://www.spreadshirt.com/blog/2016/03/16/qa-session-the-affiliate-commission/

https://www.spreadshirt.com/blog/2016/03/16/new-commission-model-part-i-the-affiliate-commission/


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

If you do not control your own production, you are always at the mercy and whims of those who do. But as it is, your costs are squat, and you are free to manufacture and sell your designs anywhere and anyhow you like, right?

Hard to complain about where the cruise ship goes, if you are on it for a free ride...


----------



## kzbusiness (May 17, 2012)

What type of business model are you using for your t-shirt business


----------

